# Oberonia japonica



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 6, 2010)

A true mini species from Japan. Those flowers are only about 2 millimeters across. Believe it or not, this form is known as the "large leaf" variety for the species :rollhappy:


----------



## toddybear (Jul 6, 2010)

Great macro! That is one floriferous species!


----------



## Hera (Jul 6, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2010)

Awfully cute. These tiny flowers always amaze me. Good photos, Tom.


----------



## Jorch (Jul 6, 2010)

Interesting!! The flower kinda reminds me of Microterangis!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 6, 2010)

Very cute..  How big is the whole mount, Tom?


----------



## paphjoint (Jul 7, 2010)

Very nice !


----------



## TADD (Jul 7, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 7, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Very cute..  How big is the whole mount, Tom?



Maybe around 15 cm? It's small to be sure.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2010)

Jorch said:


> Interesting!! The flower kinda reminds me of Microterangis!


I was thinking the same thing! Man, you have some cool plants! :wink:


----------

